# Grazie Dindo Capello: Fourteen great years with Audi at Le Mans



## AudiSportFan (Apr 26, 2012)

Big shame Audi's ace Dindo Capello won't race Le Mans anymore, at least no with Audi Sport. A true legend at La Sarthe. 

Grazie Dindo: Fourteen great years with Audi at Le Mans


----------

